# Professional carpenter carving pattern on wood



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

engraved patterns used to decorate on wooden cabinets


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

wow - the patience and attention to detail is just awesome.
I hope the females in your shop get just as much praise as the men !!
the craftsmanship is just simply stunning.
thank you again for taking the time to make the videos and sharing them with us.

John

.


----------

